# snow blower carb TEC-640084B



## AudiTom (Dec 23, 2010)

So I rebuilt the carb TEC-640084B for my 5hp craftsman snowblower because it was bogging down under a load. Now I have fuel coming out of the pinhole in the carb all of the time. When I prime fuel literally shoots out of this pinhole. I still have the bogging problem as well. 

What is causing this??


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

The inlet needle is leaking or the float is set too high, causing the fuel level to rise above the normal level and leak out the vent (pinhole). If you rebuilt the carburetor, most likely cause is either the seat was installed incorrectly, or the float level was not adjusted properly.


----------



## Wgeorge (May 20, 2008)

I've been looking for an answer to this question, but posted in Lawn and Garden in error. 
I have identical problem with Toro/Tecumseh H70-130176F. Carb is Series 1 -577 0E21- Gravity fed float. Do you know the float setting off top of your head?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

The side of the float opposite the float hinge should be 11/64" above the lip of the carburetor casting. An easy way to check the height (must be done with the carburetor removed and turned upside-down) is to slide an 11/64" drill bit between the float and the carburetor body. Slide the drill bit in at the opposite side and parallel to the float hinge. When properly set, the float should _just_ make contact with the drill bit. To adjust the float height, bend the little tang the sits above the inlet needle.


----------



## AudiTom (Dec 23, 2010)

This is great info -Thanks! 

I will check the seat to make sure it doesn't leak.I didn't think you could install them improperly, unless they were cocked in the housing. Then check my float level. I didn't do this at all...


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

There is a right way and a wrong way to install the seat...the grooved side goes down.


----------



## Wgeorge (May 20, 2008)

K-B, I did as you suggested, primed the sucker (it didn"t seem to squirt fuel) and watched the fuel run out of everything. The float inlet needle works mechanically allowing fuel flow to start/stop when I apply finger pressure to the unassembled float/needle. Assembled, it leaks like my old fishing boots. I just had a "pro" put in a new needle, seat, float to fix this preexisting problem. His fix didn't take. Any suggestions on what to try next?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Does the float bowl have any dents or damage to it that the float could be catching on?


----------



## Wgeorge (May 20, 2008)

No dents or other damage is visable. I've had this unit dirty and down before, usually after C2H5OH (Ethanol) had her way with it. Other than that and even after more than a few hours work, the unit has responded well to common sense service. Don't know what happened this time round. Started it with some effort. Needed choke to maintain rpms. Cleaned the carb and had leaky fuel problem after reassembly. Took the carb to a pro whose semi rebuild fix failed. 
I'm thinking of decreasing the float lever a few mm and see if I can't pick up some needle slack for shut down without losing top end torque. 
I'm open to better ideas when it comes to solving really dumb problems.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Make sure the float isn't leaking, I know you said it was new, but perhaps it is defective. Take it off and shake it to see if you can hear any sloshing inside it. If that's OK, my next step would be to tear it apart and re-rebuild it.


----------



## Wgeorge (May 20, 2008)

Floats OK. I adjusted the float with a 13/64" drill (1/32" over specs). That solved the leak problem and I was able to start/run the engine. HOWEVER, it's now fuel starved and requires 3/4 choak to idle/run. The garage was cold, I had gifts to wrap and services to attend so it will have to wait fine tuning another day. That said, if she runs steady I'll replace the blower bearing and sell it on Craigs list.
Talked with local repair shop when picking up another bowl gasket, Seems they stretch beyond use when fuel soaked because of alcohol. Anyone know a better gasket material?
People at the shop told me that they just replace the carb rather than fight with difficult ones. At $40 a throw on EBay it's cheaper than parts and shop labor. 
Anyway, Merry Christmas to all ...


----------

